# Whale Of A Show At Galiano.....vid.......



## Dave Hadden (Sep 7, 2013)

Not often you get this kind of a show from shore and they aren't really whales but what the heck..........pretty neat video.

Orcas in Active Pass, Galiano Island BC - Canada (wow!) - YouTube



Take care.


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 7, 2013)

just one of many things that make livin in b.c. [bring cash] worth it...


----------



## jesicoiper (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd give anything for a experience like that its my lifes dream to see these beautiful animals


----------

